# Giant pedalboard ideas



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

OK its been over a year since I have played a show, and realistically given family obligations and stuff I'm not likely to do anything consistent for the next few years. 

SO...I no longer have to consider portability, weight etc when building a board, and my PTjr is going in the closet. I want to build a giant pedal board (size of a PT pro, 30x14 give or take, maybe a dozen pedals various sizes), and i wonder what your experiences are with various products. I use a Wah, but don't like it on the board. I was thinking of a blackbird, or maybe one of the newer PT boards with more space underneath.

Cost isn't a huge issue, I would like to have a bag not a hard case, and it will need to take my PT Mondo under the board as well as a power bar. The power bar won't fit under the current board. I wouldn't mind in and out jacks but that isn't a deal breaker.

I would also like to have some sort of quality buffer built in, maybe Empress buffer?

What do yo think?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have eleven pedals on my live rig and that's with the wah mounted on the board. That's a PT-1.
At home, I use a PT Pro and there's eighteen pedals on that, with the wah mounted on the board.

Unless you're using huge footprint pedals, the Pro maybe overkill for your needs.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Look up pedal boards made with Ikea shelving. Large platform on those.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

No need to build in a buffer; easy enough to stick one wherever you want (and then you can change it out easier later).

This is what I did when I needed more pedalboard real estate (unlike you portability was still very much a consideration). Personally I don't find secondary/tertiary rows ergonomic (my bud has the largest PT model - such a heavy clunker even without pedals on it and just takes up so much room on stage) and tiers even less so; I like one big ass front row, so it's what I built. Otherwise it becomes a funny balance dance to actuate some pedals in the rear; this way everything is right where you need it and it is easy to trace your chain. Power supply is a Cioks Schizophrenic which is just ace (has threaded mount holes, so it is bolted vertically to the board to save space (black thing in the middle; first thing on the left half). A single row also makes for very tidy cabeling without having to go under (I don't like tall boards; again not ergonomic).




























If portability isn't a concern, then just don't bother make em lock together into a box like I did or even just make a single long-ass row. Most of those pedals are DIY by me - I put all the jacks up top so I can squish them in together more and fit another 6 (standard size) pedals in there (13-16ish total, depending on size). Folded up it is a bit smaller than a Marshall head, but much lighter. Used standard (solid) wood sizes so no ripping, only (cross)cutting pieces to length - easy as pie and a brick shithouse.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@Granny Gremlin I've always like that board / those boards you've built. I have similar experiences with boards and your solution is one of the most elegant I've ever seen. Unlike a guitar, it's something I could possibly even build myself. But not likely.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Rather than a power bar - get a power supply for multiple units like this:

Donner DP-1 Effect Pedal Power Supply 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Pedal With Blue LED Indicator: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio

There are more expensive ones on the market but this works just fine for 1/3 the price of most. It only has eight 9 volt power ports, plus a 12 an 18 volt if you need them - but one is a 500ma and I run a daisy chain from that to my less used pedals – not likely to be used all at once. However I have turned everything on, I have between 10 and 14 pedals at any one time, and no issues at all.

I also found the noise level of my board went down when using this as well.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I am a big fan of Templeboards. Made in Canada. Many different sizes. Have mounting brackets for the Mondo.

I also highly recommend the Empress Buffer. Second favourite thing on my board after my Diamond Comp.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

GuitarPix said:


> Rather than a power bar - get a power supply for multiple units like this:
> 
> Donner DP-1 Effect Pedal Power Supply 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Pedal With Blue LED Indicator: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> 
> ...


I think I just found the PS for my pedal board build! Thanks man.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, those things are fine for most situations. Handles just about anything that isn't +ve ground or AC.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

GuitarPix said:


> Rather than a power bar - get a power supply for multiple units like this:
> 
> Donner DP-1 Effect Pedal Power Supply 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Pedal With Blue LED Indicator: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> 
> ...


Got that on my board as well. Been reliable so far.☺

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a blackbird PB - the jacks at the side drain tone and I had to add wood to raise enough for a powerbar. Just thought I'd throw that out there, since you're considering one.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

GuitarPix said:


> Rather than a power bar - get a power supply for multiple units like this:
> 
> Donner DP-1 Effect Pedal Power Supply 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Pedal With Blue LED Indicator: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> 
> ...


That's a heck of a bargain.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I have a blackbird PB - the jacks at the side drain tone and I had to add wood to raise enough for a powerbar. Just thought I'd throw that out there, since you're considering one.


That's exactly what I was wondering. I have the mondo, but I'd like to have a power bar as well. I had found the idea of side jacks interesting, but maybe not needed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zdogma said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering. I have the mondo, but I'd like to have a power bar as well. I had found the idea of side jacks interesting, but maybe not needed.


It is nice and neat, but not worth it, imo. 

Iirc, there's also volume loss. I haven't had it set up that way in ages.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I have a blackbird PB - the jacks at the side drain tone and I had to add wood to raise enough for a powerbar. Just thought I'd throw that out there, since you're considering one.


Just curious but why buy a fancy board and jam a power bar under it? Couldn't find a power supply that was suitable? I thought you were rocking a PT mini these days anyhow?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Just curious but why buy a fancy board and jam a power bar under it? Couldn't find a power supply that was suitable? I thought you were rocking a PT mini these days anyhow?


I have had the board for ages. I got a great deal on it, because I believe it was a scratch and dent type thing. I can't remember exactly.

The mini is going to be for when I play out. I bought a volto to tuck underneath, and I'm good to go.

I'm almost done the new board. It has to accommodate a rocktron MIDI mate .

I'll try posting pictures later today. it's still a work in progress


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Okie dokie, GAS.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Just curious but why buy a fancy board and jam a power bar under it? Couldn't find a power supply that was suitable? I thought you were rocking a PT mini these days anyhow?


I have a couple of Effectrodes, nothing will power those things.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

zdogma said:


> I have a couple of Effectrodes, nothing will power those things.


This work?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> This work?
> 
> View attachment 32697


Sadly no, they need 12V 1.5A. The only one with enough juice is this:

Atomic Power Supply

And it won't run the other pedals, and its about $400...so a plug in is needed.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

zdogma said:


> Sadly no, they need 12V 1.5A. The only one with enough juice is this:
> 
> Atomic Power Supply
> 
> And it won't run the other pedals, and its about $400...so a plug in is needed.


Jebus, why would anyone make a pedal that's needs so much juice. That's nuts. I'm sure they sound great but my OCD would prevent me from having those on my board.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> It is nice and neat, but not worth it, imo.
> 
> Iirc, there's also volume loss. I haven't had it set up that way in ages.


That's strange. Unless there's some kind of passive splitter wiring inside those, they should be transparent pass-thru, at least as transparent as a true-bypass pedal.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> That's strange. Unless there's some kind of passive splitter wiring inside those, they should be transparent pass-thru, at least as transparent as a true-bypass pedal.


Maybe it was the fact I had a ton of pedals on there? I can't recall if I had a buffer (not sure if that makes a difference).

If anyone is seriously considering a board, I'd be more than happy to try it again with maybe just a couple of pedals. It could be user error.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What about Effectrodes own power supply?

Atomic Power Supply

Oops, just saw that already posted.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Maybe it was the fact I had a ton of pedals on there? I can't recall if I had a buffer (not sure if that makes a difference).
> 
> If anyone is seriously considering a board, I'd be more than happy to try it again with maybe just a couple of pedals. It could be user error.


It really shouldn't make any difference (# of pedals). Those two pass-thru 1/4" jacks should be at least as transparent as a pair of TB pedals. I would expect no difference between 7 pedals and no board connectors or 5 pedals through the board connectors. And very little difference between 7 pedals with or without the board connectors. Could those locking plugs be a bit stiff and require a bit of the ol' in and out? If the plugs are seated firmly, they should be nothing but convenient.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've added pass through jacks to a coouple of PTs now, this was a Jr. I put together...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I think I have a solution to the effectrode issue, 5 bucks at Walmart:

531d24d9-13f1-4d02-ac4d-9255a50ca4e8_1.1a73ce6f4616618c9d24845c88151000.jpeg

Plug this into the courtesy outlet of the mondo, gives you 2 plugs under the board, I'll zip tie them in place.


----------

